# car problems



## hunting777

...


----------



## LostLouisianian

Hey honey, it means your car is all crapped out now.


----------



## greatness1987

It's a coded message meaning - please end my suffering and take me to a scrap yard . My old Toyota Avensis had this icon pop up on the dashboard and I had nothing left to do then to Scrap my car liverpool. It was a sad moment of my life as I hadn't had any problems with my car whatsoever. After around 700k miles it must have simply decided that it was enough . My mechanic suggested that I bought a new engine and continued driving it but I decided to get a more modern car in the end.


----------

